# please post you party decor pictures



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

I had our party after Halloween and put up my props and tombstones through out the house. I also had different color lighting in each room. Here are a few of my pics the rest you can see in my album. It took alot of time but was fun.


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

Here are some pics of the inside of my house:

View attachment 15640


View attachment 15641


View attachment 15642


View attachment 15643


View attachment 15644


View attachment 15645


View attachment 15646


View attachment 15647


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

And more:

View attachment 15648


View attachment 15649


View attachment 15650


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

I put a lot of focus in the lighting for indoor decor.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Check out my albums in my profile page...there are pics from this years Halloween indoor and outdoor.-too many to repost...enjoy, and hope you come up with some great ideas!!!


----------



## MrNightmare (Mar 2, 2009)

blackfog, you did great with your indoor set up!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you MrNightmare! I also loved your pics and the red lighting with the black lace and really liked the black sheer coverings over your wooden chairs nice touch.

MichaelMyers1 also liked your decor and that fabulous kitchen!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great decor guys!!!!


----------



## Meanie Me (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW just WOW I'm so impressed. You have me thinking my house is so blah after seeing your houses. I'm going to have to do better! Thanks for the pictures! They inspired me!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I always suck at remembering to take pics, so some of mine are a bit blurry and not completely staged properly....









An artist/photo light table I got for free from work.  Lots of old bottles with funky stuff in them - collected over the years from thrift stores. This pic is from the previous year than the other photos, but I couldn't find a good shot from the last party.









I hate that this is blurry, but it's the best pic I have of the birdcage setup. There is a bloody hand (dollartree) hanging out of the cage, and at least 10 ravens scattered in the area.









This is my favorite shot - but it's still not that great (I hate that I forget to take pics until the last minute!!)








The lamp is a freecycle antique (free!) with a store-bought (Lowes - $7) top globe spattered with red spraypaint. The light is a 40 watt bulb and came out brighter in the pic than it was in real life. It was really beautiful and creepy.









Free anatomical from http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...amazing-graphics-historical-skeletal-etc.html in some frames I found for a few bucks at Target in the cheap bins at the front of the store.










Our house has a pass-through from the kitchen to the living room and I built this bar-soleum to block it and give it some character. Foamcore and black marble contact paper on the shelf of the bar. 









My moving eyes portrait I painted and the eyes shift back and forth thanks to DaveInTheGrave's lovely mechanism.









I freaking love this. That's spinach dip!









This was our front entry. It is really small, so I drape cheap black fabric from the ceiling to block off this area and change out the light fixture to blacklights and everything here GLOWS IN THE DARK. So the first thing the guests see is darkness with a creepy jumble of stuff.


----------



## Meanie Me (Feb 17, 2011)

I love your dip tray! okay I really like all you did to your house. But the snack tray with the pumpkin throwing up the dip is great!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it fg!!!!!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Frankie's Girl said:


>


I love the way the wiggly legs look on the big spider in this picture - it seems like it is in mid-motion, like if you looked away and looked back, it would be somewhere else...

And the bar-soleum is genius!


----------



## Its the Great Pumpkin (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow guys great work everyone! Here are a few of mine


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I've posted mine on a couple other threads but, I'm going to go ahead and post a few again. I apologize if you have seen these before.  

This is my living room (aka the Vampire's lair)









My entry









My family room (aka the witches den)









The "Witch's Kitchen"


----------



## Meanie Me (Feb 17, 2011)

WOW KYMMM I love how you did your house! heck if it was my house it would look like that all year long!! (no kidding!)


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Kymm I had forgotten about the lair.Still love it!!!!
It's the great pumpkin-great set up.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

The pumpkin dip spit up is so creative! Might have to borrow that this year.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> The pumpkin dip spit up is so creative! Might have to borrow that this year.


I agree!! LOVE it!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these are the pcitures of Spookyone's Kitchen and my living room. Yes different houses.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Everyone's decorating is so awesome. I can't wait for Halloween again this year. I love being inspired by and getting new ideas from all of you.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

The theme of my party last year was DISCO IS DEAD!! So here is a few of my pics! I am posting tonight and tomorrow all of them I have. I need to get around to it. It was my favorite theme so far . Here is the invitation









Here is my scene setter walls and disco ball!









A partygoer that had been there a long long time









Oh this one was my other fav








Lots of shimmer and records everywhere


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Erin.. I remember you saying you were doing this theme last year but I think these are the first pics I've seen! CUTE!!! Everything looked great!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

OMG Erin I'm dying here! I LOVE IT!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hahahahha. Yep its dead all right.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> The theme of my party last year was DISCO IS DEAD!! So here is a few of my pics! I am posting tonight and tomorrow all of them I have. I need to get around to it. It was my favorite theme so far . Here is the invitation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW that looks great!!!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

NOWHINING said:


> these are the pcitures of Spookyone's Kitchen and my living room. Yes different houses.


Great decor!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Erin, those are great!! I would love to see pics of your costumes! 

Nowhining, love the food table areas, that looks awesome!! And all the photos on the wall, nice stuff!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We did a zombie prom theme for our annual Boo Bash last year. Here are a couple of quick shots:




















Here are some other random shots from previous years:




























Eric


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pictures wolfbeard!


----------



## HeatherEve1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just (finally) finished blogging about my 2010 "Romp in the Swamp" Louisiana themed party - in the sidebar of my blog are all the posts with hyperlinks, and there are pictures in every post. 

http://www.heatherscreativelife.com/

Posts about Decorations: 

Gator Farm (bathroom) 

Talbot Strawberry Topping 

Fangtasia (basement/bar) 

Mardi Gras (living/dining room) 

VooDoo Shop (nursery) 

Using a "Scene Setter" (tutorial) 

I also have a lot of posts about costume ideas, the actual guest costumes, and my invites. Upper right of the blog for everything.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

love love love your nursery and fangtasia bar !


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

HeatherEve - I always knew there was a good use for pellegrino bottles! (and cupcake is ultra cute)


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

This was the living room/dance area. My husband did all the lighting and hanging of Dollar Tree paint tarps which we have found to be one of the best and cheapest decor ideas!









Our kitchen witch got a cauldron this year. It looked great!









Covering things with white cloth and paint tarps and accenting everything with colored light bulbs in clamp-on lights really makes a big impact and it's pretty inexpensive!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> We did a zombie prom theme for our annual Boo Bash last year. Here are a couple of quick shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would KEEEEEL for that sarcophagus!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Shannie-Boo said:


> This was the living room/dance area. My husband did all the lighting and hanging of Dollar Tree paint tarps which we have found to be one of the best and cheapest decor ideas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this! I use the paint tarps and the solid color tablecloths from the dollar store! They are really great and CHEAP.


----------



## SpookyPhantom (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are pics from my 2010 party. For the main event we played Atmosphere the DVD board game. It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

SpookyPhantom, you did an awesome job with lighting! Your scenes look very cool!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow great pictures!!!


----------



## star_girl_mag (Aug 5, 2008)

I love that "Romp in The Swamp" theme! We tried to channel a little bit of Fangtasia year before last at our Vamp Ball but it came off more Dia Del Los Muertos... not that I was disappointed. I mean to have those photos up soon.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the large lifesize props. where did you get them? especially the ouiji woman?


----------



## scottfamily5 (Feb 3, 2009)

This year is mine and my husband's first time having a party but so far I have been using this web site to get ideas from. I want a more Modern-scary decor.

http://www.hostessblog.com/2009/10/...ng-halloween-part-1-cocktail-party-candy-bar/


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

You can view some of my photos at www.LoveManor.com, visit the gallery and blog!


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

JohnnyL said:


> You can view some of my photos at www.LoveManor.com, visit the gallery and blog!


So lovely, looks like something out of a magazine.

You all do such a wonderful job with your decor. Love seeing all your pics, they're very inspiring.


----------



## allmapa1 (Oct 10, 2009)

SpookyPhantom wow I love these pictures. Did you make the coffin and the book with the skeleton face? The graveyard looks real, it reminds me of old family graveyards that you see in the South.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my JohnnyL. You have inspired my heart.


----------



## SpookyPhantom (Sep 10, 2010)

Allmapa1: Thank you! I didn't personally make the coffin, a friend of mine did. The book is actually store bought. It's made of rubber, filled with foam. Again, my firend's and it's very old. I doubt it can even still be bought anywhere. The tombstones, however, I did make.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

HeatherEve1234 said:


> I just (finally) finished blogging about my 2010 "Romp in the Swamp" Louisiana themed party - in the sidebar of my blog are all the posts with hyperlinks, and there are pictures in every post.
> 
> http://www.heatherscreativelife.com/
> 
> ...


I just LOVE the Talbot topping!! So wrong (teehee!) yet so awesome....


----------



## johnshenry (Sep 24, 2006)

From 2009, the "Omenwood Hotel" Party, probably the most prop-intense, well themed party we have done in 20 years of hosting them:




























































































The invites were mailed in a pale brown envelope with the Hotel logo on it. They were so real looking that a couple people threw them away thinking they were junk mail!!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

wow what a set up!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wickedly awesome, John!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wolfbeard, that Eqyptian prop is great!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Wolfbeard, that Eqyptian prop is great!


Thank you. The mummy on the left is a prop from "Spirit" a few years back. I carved the sarcophagus out of extruded foam, covered with Durham's Water Putty and painted gold. It is built on one of the toe pincher coffins I made using one sheet of plywood (Casa de Sade's plans). The mummy inside is also scratchbuilt, using a latex mask I had found.










There are lots of other party pics in my HF album:
*http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/wolfbeard-albums-wolfbeard-s-photos.html*
Eric


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Wolfbeard said:


> Thank you. The mummy on the left is a prop from "Spirit" a few years back. I carved the sarcophagus out of extruded foam, covered with Durham's Water Putty and painted gold. It is built on one of the toe pincher coffins I made using one sheet of plywood (Casa de Sade's plans). The mummy inside is also scratchbuilt, using a latex mask I had found.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not so much into the Egyptian stuff, but that stuff looks really good, man!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

johnshenry! Your set up rox my sox


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Here are a few pics from our parties:

*OUTSIDE*




























*OUR SPIDER INFESTED BATHROOM*




























*THE MORGUE*




























*THE FIRE PIT*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome stuff Buzzard!


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Buzzard, your spider pic from last year and some of the pics of propmistress's house were where I got inspired to arachnid-up the front of my apartment building this year (presuming my landlady is still in Italy through October - fingers crossed!) So thank you! I also love your firepit... so jealous!

Johnshenry, that set-up could not be more perfect - clearly experience paying off! I love how you made use of the doorway space for the reception area - I'll have to remember that idea.

And Wolfbeard, your poor pirate - so close and no treasure! All your pictures (and props) look great!

P.S. I wish I lived in Love Manor... so elegant...


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Here are a few pics from our parties:
> 
> *OUTSIDE*




I love all of the photos! Will you enlighten me on something? I have this "witch" in my album titled "Wish List". I know she came from Spirit - when did you get her? I really love her!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


> I love all of the photos! Will you enlighten me on something? I have this "witch" in my album titled "Wish List". I know she came from Spirit - when did you get her? I really love her!


GiggleFairy-I got her a few years ago. I'm thinking 2008. I love her too. She's one of my favorites.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> GiggleFairy-I got her a few years ago. I'm thinking 2008. I love her too. She's one of my favorites.



Yeah, I didn't see her last year.  I'm thinking I've got to troll the the net to find one like her.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Buzzard-Great pictures!!!


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

